

The Recovering Kanban-ers - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/the-recovering-kanban-ers/

======
amplification
We've been using a Kanban-like approach for about 36 months. While it's not
perfect, it's advantage is that it's actually fairly flexible: you can modify
it to fit your needs.

For example: we look at the immediate backlog at the beginning of every week,
and then look at what we accomplished on Fridays.

We also do longer range planning at a monthly Product meeting where
Engineering, Sales and the Product Manager all look forward to bigger product
milestones. We also try to set general launch dates for these.

We use [http://sprint.ly](http://sprint.ly) to manage the dev process, which
has added features for estimating delivery (based on past performance).
Everyone in the company can access Sprint.ly, suggest features, and see what
items are currently being worked on.

------
StudyAnimal
Most of the criticisms aren't really the fault of Kanban itself though. Who
did they bring in to help them with Kanban? It is no substitute for all the
things you rightfully claimed were missing.

